# Latency problems after memory upgrade



## Steve S (Jun 19, 2020)

So, this seems counter-intuitive to me. (I think I'm in the correct forum for this – apologies if not.)

I've been running my DAW (Cakewalk by Bandlab) problem-free on 16GB of RAM. In anticipation of my ambition exceeding my talent at some point in the near future, I have just replaced the two 8GB DIMMS with two 16GB DIMMS. Same manufacturer, same spec, just twice as much RAM.

On returning to the project I was working on immediately prior to the upgrade, I was taken aback to find that I had latency problems when playing my midi keyboard, something I've not previously experienced with this rig. The project contains one instance of Kontakt with 10 Spitfire Albion One patches inside it.

I've fixed it by switching the driver from WASAPI to ASIO4ALL, which I don't like because I find it glitchy.

If anyone can explain this for me, I'll be extremely grateful.

Steve S


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 20, 2020)

Adding memory can add latency, though it's a little odd that that happened with the same specs on the RAM as before, except for the total quantity. Usually that'd happen because of going from 2-4 sticks, or mismatching the CAS etc. Are the new ones dual channel and operating as such? Other than that, it could be a motherboard/BIOS issue? You can at least check the BIOS settings, but that may not help.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 20, 2020)

For AMD CPU use this to proper tweak the settings, AMD CPU likes faster RAM
and you may be able to set it to 3600MHz.








Gearspace.com - View Single Post - AMD Ryzen 3000 series


Post 14749920 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



www.gearslutz.com


----------



## Steve S (Jun 21, 2020)

And as mysteriously as the problem arrived, it has now disappeared without a trace.


----------

